# Its on! $10,000 tourney may 23



## WGrassy (May 2, 2017)

The Third Coast Fishing Tournament is on! 



15 places - $10,000 - biggest redfish get $5,000
Redfish, trout, flounder
Raffle prizes
BBQ
Free t-shirt
Free goodie bag


All money goes to the ministry of Young Life in CC. Young Life is an outreach ministry to highschool kids.


Sign up / Register: winthirdcoast.com


Social distancing will be observed.


----------

